

The State of Version Control - Benjo
http://media.bitquabit.com/blog/2011/03/state-of-vcs-full.png

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Throws a 403 - persmision denied - and is it anything like the item submitted
three hours ago?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2300802>

That got _lots_ of discussion.

~~~
indrekj
Yep, it's the same thing.

